# *FLASH SALE* 20% OFF Power Maxed Products



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

​
Hi Guys,

We have a Flash Sale just started that we wanted to let you know about.

We have 20% off the range of Power Maxed products on our site at http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/brands/power-maxed

To get the deal you simply need to buy before Midnight Friday 24th April using the code: *power20*

Simple as that :thumb:

This offer is whilst stocks last.

Cheers,

John


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Was looking to try the tfr, so this wee tempter sealed it, thanks for the deal:thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Then I noticed this,http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=360441 "donkey":wall:


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

Code not working


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

c4 loeb said:


> Code not working


Hi C4 loeb

We have just tried it here and it's working ok. We tried power20 and Power20

Email me at john at cleanandshiny.co.uk with what you are trying to order and I will look into it for you. :thumb:


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Ah! Just saw your edit... Lol


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)

All sorted now lol was tired and was on the power maxed website


----------

